# **UPDATE 3-16**Candace is at peace, Amen



## j_seph

Candace still continues to have weakness on one side. We had been told long enough that the MRI showed no significant changes. Less than a year ago we were walking a half mile to a mile 3 to 5 times a week and now she would be lucky to walk 100yds. I made a call the middle of last week to Emory 's Winship Cancer Institute and got her an appointment for today with a NueroOncologist. He confirmed what we pretty much already knew, that the tumor has changed. He said that there was a finger that was pushing against the motor section of the brain causing the weakness.  He said he could see changes from the last 3 MRI's. He also told us that the drug Avastin camouflages tumors growth. He recommended us to get a new MRI, and to change up her chemotherapy for 6 to 8 weeks then get a new MRI for him to see. His other option was to stop Avastin and wait a few weeks for another MRI. Which could or could not make the tumor grow faster. Then take a sample of it which would require another brain surgery to see if it was a grade 4 or not. If it was not a grade 4 then they could not offer a clinical trial. We elected the conservative route so please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## chadair

wow. sorry to hear. Prayers on the way!!


----------



## fredw

Joe, so sad.  Prayers continue for both Candace and you.


----------



## Inthegarge

Definitely praying for you guys........................


----------



## Headshot

Prayers sent for you and the Mrs.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Prayers sent


----------



## Arrow Flinger

Prayers for your family on the way.


----------



## lagrangedave

Prayers sent


----------



## j_seph

Thanks guys,
we know that it's in the lords hands and he has a purpose that even though we do not know what that is and may not like the outcome, that it is his will.


----------



## Ronnie T

Prayers to God for your wife and yourself.


----------



## j_seph

A positive:
I have also been corresponding with another doctor at the Cleveland clinic which specializes with a state of the art laser that actually cooks tumors from the inside out, especially in hard to reach and dangerous areas. This doctor at Emory said it was an area that couldn't be operated in but that he knew this doctor I have been in touch with at Cleveland well. I sent the Cleveland doctor an email at 9:45pm tonight and he replied back at 10pm tonight. He wants to see Ger latest MRI as well. There is always hope for all situations.


----------



## speedcop

our hearts and prayers for you both. Keep your faith strong in him.


----------



## gacowboy

Praying for your wife and for God's healing


----------



## doenightmare

You got my prayers brother for you and your wife - be strong and keep the faith.


----------



## CAL90

Prayers have been sent


----------



## Core Lokt

j_seph said:


> Thanks guys,
> we know that it's in the lords hands and he has a purpose that even though we do not know what that is and may not like the outcome, that it is his will.



Those are strong words right there, I'm glad to hear them. I'm praying for your wife,  you and the Dr's.


----------



## BrettJ

Sending up prayers right now.


----------



## Jasper

Prayers sent for you and Candace!


----------



## rydert

prayers sent........


----------



## georgia357

Sorry to hear about your wife's troubles. Prayers sent.


----------



## stumpy1

praying for your wife and your family

Stumpy


----------



## dawg2

Prayers sent.  I know it's tough.


----------



## mclellandk

Prayers sent


----------



## K80

Prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster

My Prayers continue for Candace and you.


----------



## j_seph

Thanks again folks


----------



## Unicoidawg

Joe we will keep you guys in our prayers. If you need anything we're just across the creek.


----------



## HawgWild23

prayer sent.


----------



## papaz

Praying for you and your wife!


----------



## Huntress

Prayers for you both right now.  Know that God will guide you to the proper doctor and he will take care of your wife.  You sound like your faith is strong, just put it in his hands and trust in him completely.


----------



## love the woods

I can only pray that if im ever faced with the challenges that are upon your family that my faith will be half as strong as yours. prayers are sent for all involved.


----------



## Milkman

j_seph said:


> A positive:
> I have also been corresponding with another doctor at the Cleveland clinic which specializes with a state of the art laser that actually cooks tumors from the inside out, especially in hard to reach and dangerous areas. This doctor at Emory said it was an area that couldn't be operated in but that he knew this doctor I have been in touch with at Cleveland well. I sent the Cleveland doctor an email at 9:45pm tonight and he replied back at 10pm tonight. He wants to see Ger latest MRI as well. There is always hope for all situations.



continued prayers for Candace,,,,,,,, 

Cleveland Ohio is a beautiful drive God sent that doctor to yall..........GO !!!


----------



## Sargent

sent.


----------



## T.P.

Prayers sent, brother.


----------



## Nicodemus

I`m sorry to hear this, Joe. Ya`ll are in my thoughts and prayers, and hope for the best.


----------



## j_seph

Thanks all

Round one chemo starting now.
Gonna do 3 treatments, spread out in 6 week period then see what happens on the MRI.


----------



## pstrahin

I am sorry that you guys are going thru this.  I will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## auriness

The Great Physician will grant you and you wife the strength and comfort you need. Prayers sent.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

Joe, can you give us an update?


----------



## The Foreigner

j_seph said:


> Thanks guys,
> we know that it's in the lords hands and he has a purpose that even though we do not know what that is and may not like the outcome, that it is his will.



Keep that conviction friend, whatever the results. (Eph 1:11.). Have prayed for you this AM.  
matt


----------



## deermaster13

Prayers sent.


----------



## j_seph

Arrow Flinger said:


> Joe, can you give us an update?


We do round 3 of Chemo next Monday. They will do an MRI sometime after that. Probably about a week after then we have to wait for Emory to look at it. She seems to be getting around a little bit better so hopefully this chemo is doing its job with the Lord behind it.
Thanks all


----------



## Lukikus2

Prayers sent


----------



## Inthegarge

Continuing to pray for you guys.................


----------



## Huntress

Sending prayers for the chemo to be helping.


----------



## fredw

Joe, my prayers continue.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

Thanks for the update. I will keep y'all in my prayers.


----------



## mattech

I don't know how I missed this the first time around. Prayers sent! The Emory WCI  is a good place I spend alot of time in there, I was actually in there yesterday, I will keep an eye out for you ( giving the pics from here of you) if I run into you I wil, maybe I can take y'all to lunch.


----------



## j_seph

mattech said:


> I don't know how I missed this the first time around. Prayers sent! The Emory WCI  is a good place I spend alot of time in there, I was actually in there yesterday, I will keep an eye out for you ( giving the pics from here of you) if I run into you I wil, maybe I can take y'all to lunch.


Thanks man, we are doing the treatments at Gainesville under Emory doctor Voloschin.


----------



## j_seph

Getting ready for round 3.
We did walk in without the need of a wheelchair, and that was her decision to walk rather than be driven (hopefully my driving ain't that bad lol


----------



## Jasper

More prayers on the way!


----------



## j_seph

Thanks again, MRI next Monday at 9 then results the following Monday. Think we fixing to get out if here and go rest.


----------



## gacowboy

Lifting both of you up in prayer.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

Prayers for good results!


----------



## Gulfin

Man, prayers for you guys. Sure hoping for the best out of all this.


----------



## j_seph

Well, we made it to the MRI.  
Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Gumswamp

Sure hope she hears good news.  Praying for your family.


----------



## j_seph

Well, we are sitting here waiting to get the news to whether the chemo is working.


----------



## Jasper

j_seph said:


> Well, we are sitting here waiting to get the news to whether the chemo is working.



Prayers sent for great news!


----------



## StriperAddict

Thanks for all the updates...

 continue here, esp today


----------



## georgia357

Prayers sent for good news.


----------



## j_seph

Well we are still where we were. We were under the impression that our oncologist was in communication with the Emory doctor. We had to schedule an appointment at Emory. We couldn't get that until the 28th at 8am. Guess it will be another long week. The local radiologist said no significant changes but these are the same folks that has been saying this for 4 years. We thank y'all for the prayers and pray others reading this does not have to go through this roller coaster ride we are on.


----------



## pstrahin

j_seph said:


> Well we are still where we were. We were under the impression that our oncologist was in communication with the Emory doctor. We had to schedule an appointment at Emory. We couldn't get that until the 28th at 8am. Guess it will be another long week. The local radiologist said no significant changes but these are the same folks that has been saying this for 4 years. We thank y'all for the prayers and pray others reading this does not have to go through this roller coaster ride we are on.



Praying for your family.


----------



## brown518

Prayer sent


----------



## Eddy M.

You are in my thoughts,hang in there


----------



## Arrow Flinger

Continued Prayers my Friend


----------



## shakey gizzard

Prayer sent! Hope to hear good news!


----------



## j_seph

Thanks again
 we got to be at emory at 8 in the morning I will post up what we find out tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## j_seph

Well, not great news but (hope) news. They came in and told us there were not many options but there are some options. We will continue on the Avastin(maintenance drug) and add a chemo pill that we were on back in 2008. He said that they found out that this combination works better than the combination we have been on. They also want us to meet with radiology next week to see if radiation is also an option.
Faith and Hope is what we are going on.
thanks


----------



## Unicoidawg

Joe continued prayers for you guys...... If you need anything holler.


----------



## Paymaster

Still Praying for Candace and you, Joe.


----------



## StriperAddict

, now


----------



## fredw

My prayers for Candace and Joe continue.


----------



## doodleflop

Still praying for you and Candace my friend!


----------



## gacowboy

Lifting you and your wife up in prayer. 
Keep that Faith and Hope strong!


----------



## Gumswamp

My prayers are also added.  Sure wish I could do something to make it all better.


----------



## Michael F. Gray

Sorry to hear it, ...Praying for her & 4 U.


----------



## RBoleman

praying continuously for her healing and for strength and comfort for her and for the family as well....


----------



## NoOne

Prayers that the Lord will be with both of you and for his grace and peace.


----------



## Bam Bam

Praying for her. Wishing her the best!


----------



## southwoodshunter

Sending prayers for you both. hoping for some good news for you.


----------



## Cobra

Sending Prayers from here also. Please hang on to that Faith and Hope. Miracles happen everyday and praying one comes your way.


----------



## j_seph

southwoodshunter said:


> Sending prayers for you both. hoping for some good news for you.



Thanks for the txt today.

We met with two of the nicest doctors in a long time today. Both were Chinese and actually talked with us as well as listened. The head one said that he would like to study the MRI and previous radiation records as well as look at several past MRI 's before saying if they could or could not do radiation. He is going to look at her MRI 's from all the way back to 08' and also let us know when it started changing since we gave been told "no significant changes " since 09'. Also he mentioned bringing the tumor up at the brain tumor board meeting.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Core Lokt

Prayers for you and your wife man.


----------



## Cobra

Still praying.


----------



## golffreak

Prayers sent. May God bless your family.


----------



## riskyb

prayers and best wishes on the way


----------



## ross the deer slayer

Prayers sent


----------



## j_seph

Just wanted to report in that in the last few days Candace has shown some noticeable improvement on her right side movement and strength .
Amen


----------



## Unicoidawg

That is GREAT news Joe.


----------



## Huntress

Prayers still going out to your wife and you for continued answers and recovery.


----------



## Paymaster

Good Deal Joe. Still Praying!


----------



## Gumswamp

That is really great news !  Continuing to pray for your family.


----------



## CAL90

Awesome news because of our awesome God.


----------



## boneboy96

Prayers go up for you and Candace Joe!


----------



## Chestnut

*Power in Prayers*

Prayers on the way


----------



## gapacman

*Prayers*

are on the way.


----------



## j_seph

Well yesterday evening I decided to try something Candace was not to sure of. I had my mom stand behind the wheelchair to push it. I helped Candace to stand up and with me helping balance her and not having to do a whole lot of supporting her we walked with me in front of her for a good 15'. Today we did it again for a total of about 45'. To some folks I am sure this does not seem like a big accomplishment but it had might as well of been a mile walk to us. She has not walked in about a month. Just another example of prayer working.
God is great


----------



## pstrahin

j_seph said:


> Well yesterday evening I decided to try something Candace was not to sure of. I had my mom stand behind the wheelchair to push it. I helped Candace to stand up and with me helping balance her and not having to do a whole lot of supporting her we walked with me in front of her for a good 15'. Today we did it again for a total of about 45'. To some folks I am sure this does not seem like a big accomplishment but it had might as well of been a mile walk to us. She has not walked in about a month. Just another example of prayer working.
> *God is great*



All the time.  

I will keep you all in my prayer life.


----------



## Paymaster

j_seph said:


> Well yesterday evening I decided to try something Candace was not to sure of. I had my mom stand behind the wheelchair to push it. I helped Candace to stand up and with me helping balance her and not having to do a whole lot of supporting her we walked with me in front of her for a good 15'. Today we did it again for a total of about 45'. To some folks I am sure this does not seem like a big accomplishment but it had might as well of been a mile walk to us. She has not walked in about a month. Just another example of prayer working.
> God is great



Yes indeed!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep the good news coming Joe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milkman

j_seph said:


> Well yesterday evening I decided to try something Candace was not to sure of. I had my mom stand behind the wheelchair to push it. I helped Candace to stand up and with me helping balance her and not having to do a whole lot of supporting her we walked with me in front of her for a good 15'. Today we did it again for a total of about 45'. To some folks I am sure this does not seem like a big accomplishment but it had might as well of been a mile walk to us. She has not walked in about a month. Just another example of prayer working.
> God is great



Excellent news Joe !!!   Although we dont understand the mysterious ways God works we should always be thankful.  Candace and Joe have been prayed for this morning.


----------



## RBoleman

great news!!!


----------



## j_seph

We went back to Emory today and got an MRI, don't know results yet but we are now gonna start cutting down the steroid. These little pills are some mean pills. All sorts of horror stories on em (decadron)


----------



## Nastytater

Gonna say a special prayer tonight for you and your family sir. Hope your wife gets even farther in her healing tomorrow.


----------



## Core Lokt

Great news J!!


----------



## Paymaster

Prayers continue Joe! Praying for more great news.


----------



## j_seph

Well were sitting at Emory waiting to see what the doc has to say. Really dread these times.


----------



## georgia357

Still praying for you and your wife.


----------



## Paymaster

j_seph said:


> Well were sitting at Emory waiting to see what the doc has to say. Really dread these times.



I am sure.

 May God Bless y'all with good news!


----------



## j_seph

Paymaster said:


> I am sure.
> 
> May God Bless y'all with good news!



Well we really didn't find out anything. He seems to think she doing a little better. No bad news from last MRI, gonna call to verify that again tomorrow.  We had a guy come into our lane on the way home and runned us up on curb. Bent wheel and ripped big hole in front tire and knocked steering out of whack. He kept going and after an hour of waiting on dekalbs finest whom never showed we left and made it home with the doughnut tire. God is great.


----------



## Paymaster

Man,Joe! Sometime it just seems to pile on. Sorry you did not get the news hoped for, but at least you did not get bad news. You know Prayers will continue from here!


----------



## Huntress

Continued prayers for your wife.  Walking is a great accomplishment.


----------



## mtnwoman

Prayers sent for complete recovery. By His stripes we are healed.


----------



## j_seph

Went yesterday to have follow up MRI. Should hear results end of week first of next week. This steroid she has been on is rough. We started cutting down and got to half a mg. After 3 days we had to bump back to 1mg. She just couldn't handle half yet. These things shut the adrenal gland down and it has to learn to start back.


----------



## southwoodshunter

Sending prayers for you two !!!


----------



## Huntress

Praying for some good words for ya'll.


----------



## sawtooth

prayers from here too.


----------



## sniper22

j_seph said:


> Went yesterday to have follow up MRI. Should hear results end of week first of next week. This steroid she has been on is rough. We started cutting down and got to half a mg. After 3 days we had to bump back to 1mg. She just couldn't handle half yet. These things shut the adrenal gland down and it has to learn to start back.



Brother, She is one of God's children, He won't put more on her than she can handle. My prayers are lifted for you both. God bless y'all


----------



## j_seph

We found out today that her MRI was stable. No shrinking but no growth either so for now the monster is being kept at bay.
thank all of you


----------



## sniper22

j_seph said:


> We found out today that her MRI was stable. No shrinking but no growth either so for now the monster is being kept at bay.
> thank all of you



That's awsome news! God is still in charge and will take care of his children. I continue to pray that Gods will be done.


----------



## Ronnie T

That's great news.
Prayers continue.


----------



## Huntress

j_seph said:


> We found out today that her MRI was stable. No shrinking but no growth either so for now the monster is being kept at bay.
> thank all of you




Thank you Jesus.  This is good news.  Continued prayers for your wife.


----------



## Paymaster

Prayers are still going Joe! Good to hear that it at least is stable. Praying that it goes away, forever!


----------



## j_seph

Guys we need some prayers. Her Physical Therapist came by today and said she thinks Candace may have a blood clot in her leg. Not sure but thinks she might. She also seems to think that she may be having issues with her left side now that I have not seen or noticed myself. We got a doctors appointment tomorrow morning at 9:30.
Thanks again


----------



## ross the deer slayer

Prayers sent


----------



## Huntress

Still sending prayers for your wife.


----------



## Inthegarge

Continuing to pray for this Lady and God's Grace.........


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

My Prayers are being sent for your wife and you also as you both cope with this situation.


----------



## CAL90

Prayers have been sent for both of you.


----------



## Capt Quirk

Man... when it rains, it pours. My deepest sympathies and heart felt wishes to you and your wife. I know this is not an easy time for either of you, and what you are going through is one of the hardest trials in life. I hope things turn around for you soon.


----------



## j_seph

Great news, she did not have a clot!


----------



## Capt Quirk

That is excellent news! Keep her walking and moving, it will help her in the long run.


----------



## StriperAddict

j_seph said:


> Great news, she did not have a clot!


 
Great to hear!  May her recovery and healing continue...


----------



## Huntress

Praise the Lord!!!  Not a clot.


----------



## Paymaster

That is some good news Joe. Prayers continue.


----------



## Gumswamp

Hope this is the start of alot of good news to come.  My prayers are continuing for your family.


----------



## j_seph

Thanks again y'all, we head to Emory this Thursday for MRI at noon then get results a little later in the afternoon.


----------



## aaronblaine1

So sorry to hear about your wife. I have heard people say it must be the lords will if i am sick.I believed that lie for years. It is never God's will for any of us to be sick.Jesus took our diseases on the cross. praying for your wife's full healing. If Jesus will heal a leper he will heal your wife


----------



## j_seph

We are sitting at Emory waiting to see the doctor. Candace had MRI done this morning. Praying for good news of some kind. Things been a little out of kilter as of late.


----------



## Inthegarge

Praying also for good news.........................


----------



## Paymaster

Got my Prayers. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## j_seph

I have a heavy heart. We knew one day at sometime it would come. The doctor said the chemo is no longer working. I am now faced with the decision to keep trying to fight this tumor or to let her have peace and comfort as long as possible. The decision seems simple but extremely hard. She can't make this decision due to the tumor and her decision capabilities. Not fully sure if she understood what was going on or if she is just at peace with it and thankful. When the doctor asked me to look at it from the other side, I do not know if I'd have went as far as she had. I am somewhat at piece with it but still a sad, heavy heart.
thanks


----------



## Unicoidawg

Joe I'm so sorry brother....... I know this is not a easy decison, but just pray about it and the Lord's will will be done. Just know that we Love you guys and we are just a phone call away my friend.


----------



## kmckinnie

I have not posted in here til now, I have thought about yall everytime I see you post. I am still wishing for the best for yall. 
I am at a lost for words... Our prayers are sent. One of many of your G O N friends.


----------



## Paymaster

I am so sorry Joe!. May God give you and her peace and let the crossing be easy. You and her and your family are in my thoughts and Prayers.


----------



## Gumswamp

I too have kept up with your family thru your post.  I set here this morning with tears in my eyes for a man and his wife I have never have the pleasure of meeting, but consider them both friends.  I wish I could make everything alright and I know I can't.  You are a good man with a strong faith in God.  You will make the right decisions and your wife some how knows this.
May God Bless Both of You


----------



## StriperAddict

Prayers for you folks now during this time.


----------



## j_seph

My mom was telling me today that Candace had told her a few years ago and I quote "I am not worried about this tumor,  it is what it is and I'm not gonna sit around and worry about it."Amen


----------



## Inthegarge

Just make the most of everyday......Continuing to pray for you.....


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I too haven't responded yet. That is a decision I hope I never have to make. You are a strong man. I'm not sure i could do it. I pray that god will give you and Candice peace.. Sure sad to read this bud....


----------



## whitetailfreak

You and your family are in my prayers. God Bless.


----------



## Bob2010

Praying for her.


----------



## j_seph

Just an update, Candace is pretty much the same as she was 4 weeks ago. Sleeping alot, eating and drinking little, and only saying a couple words a day. It hurts more seeing her not be able to talk and not be able to move anything but head when she wants to then the fact of losing her. Always do seem to get a smile or 3 out of her during the day which helps. Thank you all for your support, my mom has been a warrior through this helping her.
I would like to ask for prayers for Candace mom, dad, and sister. They have not shown very much support ex:her dad has seen her once in a year and sister once and they live 30min away. 
Thanks again


----------



## Eddy M.

I'M THINKING OF YOU AND WIFE AND FAMILY cancer SUX wish there was something we could do but know we are here


----------



## Inthegarge

Still continuing to pray for Candace and the family....................


----------



## fredw

Joe, prayers continue.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

I am keeping your family in my prayers.


----------



## gacowboy

Continuing to pray for both of you and family.


----------



## T.P.

Prayers sent J_seph. Hang in there.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Prayer for all!


----------



## southwoodshunter

Sending prayers for you and Candace and all the family,, know first hand what you are going thru. 
praying for some strength to help you both thru this hard time.


----------



## Steven Farr

I missed this.  You and your family are in my prayers


----------



## Papa Bear

You and the family are in my prayers.   I pray God will give comfort to your family during this difficult time.


----------



## speedcop

He is still in control. He has a plan for her. our prayers for you all, and those who seem less involved


----------



## mtnwoman

God bless y'alls sweet hearts. Praying for all y'all.  
Lord you promised that by your stripes we are healed we are calling on you now for Candaces healing and we believe that it is possible thru your power and not by our own.
However, thy will be done Lord, and our hope still lies in You! We know that no matter what we'll see her again walking on the shores of heaven, safe and secure in Your arms. We are asking for your mercy and grace and peace on her and the rest of the family.


----------



## 308-MIKE

prayers sent joe.


----------



## Paymaster

Thinking of you and Candace this morning. May God Bless you and her.


----------



## Ronnie T

Father please cause Joseph and his wife to feel your presence in their lives thru all this.  Amen.
I continue to pray for her healing.


----------



## Keebs

's to you all.


----------



## Coffee Football

Prayers sent for the whole family.


----------



## j_seph

Thanks again everyone, Candace is on her 7th day not eating and just enough fluids to take her meds. She started having seizures that would go on and on. One would quit and 5min later another one would start. Doctor went up on one of her seizure meds and that seems to help. We started Hospice last Thursday to get some help and to be able to keep her comfortable. She sleeps most of the day unless she has a seizure and thank God we found out we could stop most of them by just repositioning her. Thanks again for the thoughts and prayers each of you have given.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

Your family is still in my Prayers for peace and confort.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

May god bless you and your family


----------



## Luke0927

prayers sent, prayed for ease for her and to comfort you.  Take care.


----------



## fredw

Joe, prayers continue for Candace and you.


----------



## Paymaster

Praying continues Joe.


----------



## j_seph

Nurse came out today and told us that it would be a good idea for anyone who hasn't said their goodbyes that they needed to. Said it could happen this weekend or next week sometime.


----------



## JustUs4All

God give her comfort and you strength.


----------



## gacowboy

Praying for her and you too.


----------



## j_seph

Candace went to be with lord around 5 this morning. No more pain and the rumor that controlled her is now gone.


----------



## Nicodemus

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family, Joe. Deepest regrets.


----------



## BuckinFish

My prayers are with you and your family


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Rev 21
3 And I heard a loud voice from the throne saying, “Behold, the dwelling place of God is with man. He will dwell with them, and they will be his people,and God himself will be with them as their God. 4 He will wipe away every tear from their eyes, and death shall be no more, neither shall there be mourning, nor crying, nor pain anymore, for the former things have passed away.”

Today, friend, Candace is well and whole. In the midst of the loss you feel, remember!  God Bless!


----------



## T.P.

Prayers sent to you and your family, Joe. Deepest regrets.


----------



## kmckinnie

Joe,
My wife and I went turkey hunting this morning in fla. I thought about you & Candace a little bit. It was a beautiful morning with all the birds singing. Our prayers are with you & your family.


----------



## Unicoidawg

So sorry to hear the news Joe, but she is no longer suffering. Prayers for you guys.....


----------



## Inthegarge

Sorry for your loss.......Praying for you and your family...


----------



## Paymaster

I am so sorry, Joe. I believe if we knew what Candace knows, we would be lined up to join her. Prayers for you my friend.


----------



## K80

Prayers for strength for you and your family sent.


----------



## georgia357

Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## JustUs4All

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## southwoodshunter

Prayers sent for you and the family... hoping you find comfort in your friends and family.

Remember " when she gets to where she's going.... no need to cry for her down here...
there' ll only be happy tears. 
she will love and have no fear. RIP Candace


----------



## Jeff C.

May she rest in peace and comfort. Prayers for you, Joe, and all that are in the grieving process.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

So sorry And sad brother.. Wish you and the family the best.. May god give you piece and happiness


----------



## Sterlo58

So sorry to hear that Joe. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Papa Bear

Prayers to you brother.


----------



## Keebs

Thoughts and prayers for you, Joe.


----------



## Headshot

My thoughts and prayers are with you.  I walked that same road from the end of 2007 into May 2009 with my brother.  May God bless you and yours during this difficult time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

My condolences are with you Joe. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ronnie T

Wow.  It was a long struggle for her, and for you.
I'm remembering you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## j_seph

Thank you all, please find the thread I made a little while ago. After some events yesterday afternoon and last night, there is nothing but 100% guarantee that she is in heaven. Some unbelievers would call it all coeincedence (sp) but I know better.
Thank you all again and may God bless each of you as he has done me for last 15 years with Candace.


----------



## Milkman

Joe,

Sorry to hear of this. I know you and she fought hard.  Take it slow and realize the adjustment to her being gone will take a while.


----------



## Jasper

Prayers sent, so sorry...........


----------



## StriperAddict

Paymaster said:


> I believe if we knew what Candace knows, we would be lined up to join her.


 
Amen, and prayers for comfort out to you & family, Joe. God bless


----------



## Eddy M.

Joe so sorry for her passing may she RIP -- I always wonder why after 2 bouts with cancer --   why I am still here -- why me and not your wife??-- you are in my thoughts my friend    eddy


----------



## j_seph

Eddy M. said:


> Joe so sorry for her passing may she RIP -- I always wonder why after 2 bouts with cancer --   why I am still here -- why me and not your wife??-- you are in my thoughts my friend    eddy



Your reason, purpose, and need has not came here yet. Candace fullfillied hers, hopefully in time it will all become clearer. I know in my heart it will become clear. My eyes have been opened wider than ever before


----------



## Huntress

I am so sorry for the lose of your lovely wife.  God needed his angel and was ready for her.  May you find the strength you need to find peace.  My prayers are with you.


----------



## TNGIRL

Joe, am so very sorry for Candace's passing. But be assured she is with Jesus and pain free, so that has to help ease the pain somewhat. You both fought this awful disease together for so long, Thank you for your strength and love given to her. It was always shining. I pray God continues to give you strength and peace and thru his love, you will see her again. If I can help you in any way please contact me.
I located this picture taken at Unicoi back in the Fall 2011, I remember her enjoyment of the day out with you......she will always be in your heart.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Joseph,

I am very sorry for your loss.  After seeing the above photo, cherish it my friend with all of your heart.

TNGirl is such a wonderful asset to all of us here and she has offered some very comforting words to you.  I feel your pain at this time as I have also walked a similar path.  It is not easy but remember that you have a lot of shoulders to lean on here for comfort and continued support.  I will be glad to offer any assistance possible, just send me a p/m.  I honestly don't know what I would have done without the support of friends here on GON and Marlinowners.  They lifted me up when I was really down with the loss of my late wife.  I am so thankful for their support.  I would also like to add a poem that I don't know who was the original author but it surely has given me comfort on many occasions when I was having a bad day with precious memories during our 31 1/2 years of marriage.  Rejoice in the fact that you and Candace will be reunited one day.  I hope this poem might offer comfort to you as well.


God saw you were getting tired,
and a cure was not to be,
So he put his arms around you,
and whispered, "Come to Me".

With tearful eyes we watched you,
and saw you pass away.
Although we loved you dearly,
we could not make you stay.

A golden heart stopped beating,
hard working hands at rest.
God broke our hearts to prove to us,
He only takes the best.

God knows you had to leave us,
but you didn't go alone.
For part of us went with you,
the day he took you home.

To some you will be forgotten,
to others just a part of the past.
but to us who loved and lost you,
Your memory will always last.


----------



## j_seph

Thanks tngirl, I remember that day. I can remember she was having a little trouble walking and weakness in her right side then. Had our Dr's looked better then an seen the tumor was growing things may be different today. Thank you tngirl

Thank you eagle eye, thank you


----------



## Meriwether Mike

I am so sorry to hear of the passing of your lovely lady. God bless and keep you and your family.


----------



## Core Lokt

Prayers for you and the family/friends.


----------



## mattech

I just saw this. I know this has been a long battle. My deepest sorrows, and prayers.


----------



## Dreamer69

Joe, I am so sorry to hear about all this and know I am late.  We havent talked much lately but I do remember you telling me the last time we talked that she was battling cancer.  I am so sorry for your loss.  We just lost my mother in law a couple weeks ago to cancer and it has been 2 weeks ago today that we buried her but we know she is in heaven with your wife also.  Again I am so sorry for the loss and prayers are with you.


----------



## turk2di

So saddened to read of your loss...prayers sent to you & family & friends!


----------

